# Hemodynamic instability



## mad_one80 (May 12, 2009)

Is there a dx code for hemodynamic instability? the other coders her previously used 998.89....


----------



## lavanyamohan (May 12, 2009)

Hi,
Hemodynamic instability can be due to low cardiac volume, unsteady blood pressure follows.
If this is because of post procedural complications, 998.89 may be right.
Otherwise, may go for - 997.1 -Cardiac complications, not elsewhwere classified.
LM


----------

